# Fx 6300 or i3 4130



## setanjan123 (Sep 12, 2014)

The title says it all. Which cpu would be better for gaming for four years paired with a gtx 750ti


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 12, 2014)

Both have Pros and Cons.
i3 - 
Pros- Good Single Thread Performance, Lesser TDP, Better in today's games. Open Upgrade Path to i5 Series if required.
Cons- Only 2 Cores (Future games which will take advantage of More Cores will run slower on this than 6 Core FX), Can't Overclock.

FX - 
Pros - Black Edition so can OC to get max juice out of it, 6 Cores so future games may benefit, slightly cheaper.
Cons - Will require a Custom Cooler for OC, More Power consumption. Slower in Per Core performance.

Personally I would go for i3 with a H97 Mobo and upgrade to Fifth generation CPU in future if required.


----------



## Minion (Sep 12, 2014)

Get FX 6300 though single thread performance is not that great but does it really matters since they both are multicore CPUs.One more advantages is that FX 6300 is more future proof due to more no. of cores you have seen by now most games recommended config. demands for quadcore CPUs.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 13, 2014)

Sure, the fx-6300 consumes more power, but it has 6 cores, and crushes  the i3 4130 completely. And moreover, future games are supporting 6+  cores which means you'll get a huge performance over the i3.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 13, 2014)

Ok i am biased towards the fx 6300 anyway. But abt the multiple cores, is it true that battlefield 4 and crysis 3 two games which are very cpu demanding perform better on an i3 4130?. I read this somewhere in tom's hardware.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 13, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Ok i am biased towards the fx 6300 anyway. But abt the multiple cores, is it true that battlefield 4 and crysis 3 two games which are very cpu demanding perform better on an i3 4130?. I read this somewhere in tom's hardware.



BF4 & Crysis 3 perform better on FX6300 not on 4130.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hmm maybe that guy was an Intel fanboy.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Sep 13, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Ok i am biased towards the fx 6300 anyway. But abt the multiple cores, is it true that battlefield 4 and crysis 3 two games which are very cpu demanding perform better on an i3 4130?. I read this somewhere in tom's hardware.



In battlefield 4 i3 4130 perform same as Fx 6300

My vote is for fx 6300


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 13, 2014)

FX 6300 either performs similar to i3 4130 in games or better. Get the FX 6300.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 13, 2014)

Ok guys 6300 it is. I was going for amd anyway but an article on reddit got me confused lol


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Even quadcore i5 cpus are likely to become obsolete in the near future when newer graphically intense games start demanding more powerful cpus with >4 cores for optimal performance,so if you go for fx 6300,your pc will remain relatively future proof atleast for the next couple of years.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 15, 2014)

^^ Are you suggesting that current gen Quads i5 (4xxx) series will be short of processing power as compared to FX6300 in near future then my friend you couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 16, 2014)

^^ If he is suggesting that, then he is wrong.


----------



## vibhubhardwaj85970 (Sep 16, 2014)

fx 6300 or nothing


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok OK guys I get it that the fx 6300 is better than i3 4130. No more bumping lol


----------



## daksh (Oct 13, 2014)

Bump. 

I'm also going for this, which mobo did you go for?


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 14, 2014)

daksh said:


> Bump.
> 
> I'm also going for this, which mobo did you go for?


I went for the gigabyte ga-97a-d3p @5.8k


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2014)

I also bought FX6300 last week and was confused over i3 and FX6300 but finally decided FX6300


----------



## daksh (Oct 15, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> I went for the gigabyte ga-97a-d3p @5.8k



Thanks! How's it faring?

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> I also bought FX6300 last week and was confused over i3 and FX6300 but finally decided FX6300



Does rev 5.0 have SATA 3 (6gbps) ports? I think that's important if I want to use an SSD with it.


----------



## mitraark (Nov 13, 2014)

People are of the opinion that 6 cores are future proof as the games in future will utilise the extra cores, I've hearing this argument since the days of Phenom X6 processors, to be honest by the time games are optimised for more cores you'll have to upgrade


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 13, 2014)

mitraark said:


> People are of the opinion that 6 cores are future proof as the games in future will utilise the extra cores, I've hearing this argument since the days of Phenom X6 processors, to be honest by the time games are optimised for more cores you'll have to upgrade


Well battlefield 4 already utilizes 8 cores. And since the next gen consoles are out......


----------



## mitraark (Nov 13, 2014)

It's Multi core support is far from optimized from what I've heard in forums. 

I'm not against buying 6/8 core CPUs, just that I'd rather give lesser importance to it that it is advertised.

FYI I'd recommend FX6300 over i3 4130. But The i5 is a better buy compared to its FX counterparts just for the power it gives in its individual cores.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2014)

+1 to the above. So here goes the choice for now : core i5 > FX 6300 > core i3. BTW, closing the thread for now.


----------

